# Bryant's and Hires



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (May 19, 2020)

Hey all, i have one lime green Bryant's rootbeer extract covered in iridescence and one Hires rootbeer cough cure that is light blue. Next is a Hires rootbeer extract that is clear. All cork tops. Hope you enjoy! ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (May 19, 2020)




----------



## Timelypicken (May 19, 2020)

I love the root beer bottle


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (May 19, 2020)

Timelypicken said:


> I love the root beer bottle


Thanks buddy, I love rootbeer. The bottles also. The cure is my favorite. Bryant's is next because it looks like an opal. (pictures do not do it justice). Last but not least the Hires extract which if i am not mistaken is not the older variation.


----------



## treeguyfred (May 20, 2020)

Very cool related bottles Robby! and you have them in ascending order from oldest to newest!
 Probably spanning 60-70 years there from prolly just after pontil age to ABM. I too like the cure a ton and the waffling, whittle and iridescence and malformed lip on the Detroit bottle is killa! Fun post!
~Fred


----------



## saratogadriver (May 20, 2020)

I didn't know Hires made cures.    Is it the same Hires as the root beer people?

Jim G


----------



## treeguyfred (May 20, 2020)

saratogadriver said:


> Is it the same Hires as the root beer people?


Jim, that's my understanding- that they evolved from quack meds/cures to the soft drink rootbeer.
~Fred


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (May 20, 2020)

saratogadriver said:


> I didn't know Hires made cures.    Is it the same Hires as the root beer people?
> 
> Jim G


Yes.


----------

